# Walk on tuna trip out of Fourchon LA, aboard the Necessity



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be running a walk on trip out of Fourchon La, on Aug 29,30. The price is $800 per person. We have 8 open places available. We will be tuna fishing, if you have never been there it is some of the best fishing you will ever experience. Here are some pic of our last trip over there.





































Tom-251-747-6603

Ben-251-978-8801


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought that other feller on here worked the Necessity and made the associating posts? Tooletime?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that Jose Wejebe in the pic holding the big hooter? LOL


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

\ this trip will be great and worth waaay more than the $800 it costs. Me and my girl went on a trip on this boat in June and it was the best trip i have ever been on. (And this is trip is going to be at an even better venue.) The boat, the gear, the captain, the first mate and hands, and the fishing were all first class. We ate damn good too, XL green egg was pretty much going the whole time. Its a hell of a deal here guys, jump on it!! :letsdrink


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

If I were not at work, I would be all over this. You will be hard pressed to find a better boat/crew/capt. Free bump for an awesome deal


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What make model of boat???

Jimmy


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

looks to be up my alley... as soon as i find out how far away that is lol


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

what a killer mess of fish!:bowdown


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

62' Resmondo. 20' beam. big diesels. Holds 2200 gallons of fuel and 400 gallons of potable water. makes couple thousand lbs ice per day. plenty of bunks, a/c nice hot shower. yada yada. Very nice


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry guys I havent been able to post we have been fishing alot here latley, but we still have 4 open spaces for the 29,30 trip and we are also going to do another trip the 22-23 of august also. The boat is a 62' Resmondo as Drew stated. We have all Shimano tackle, ice maker water maker, xl big green egg, sat tv etc etc... If you are interested please call me or Tom. I am the 2nd mate and Tom is the 1st. our #'s are in the original post. If we dont answer its because we are fishing just leave a message.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Ben Rowe (7/25/2009)* If you are interested please call me or Tom. I am the 2nd mate and Tom is the 1st.
> 
> That's quite a mess of blackin. Who is Tooletime then, if you two are handling all the bookings then? I'm really confused; because this looks like a heap of fun......


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *HaterAide (7/24/2009)*I thought that other feller on here worked the Necessity and made the associating posts? Tooletime?






No Longer......


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys sorry for the lack of post but we have been fishing every day. The 22-23 trip has been booked so if you werre considering that trip it is no longer availiable. Like I have said before if you are interested just give us a call. And to answer the question tooletime no longer works on here he took another job on the Sea Spray, and I am the new second mate so I will be making the post on here regarding the Necessity


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to let you know that we still have two spots remaining for our walk on trip


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys we still have some open spaces if anybody is interested in going. I dont know what happened or why the interest in this trip stopped. If you have any questions or wanna talk about the fishing over there just me a call.

Ben 251-978-8801


----------

